# Grey market? Yanmar? Mitsubishi? Help!



## new2tractors (Mar 4, 2009)

The more I read, the more unshure I am about several things? Here are the facts:
My son and I bought a small parcel.(80 acres) About 1/2 trees.
We want a tractor to maintain it.
We will need to bushhog.
We will need a loader for transport and work.
We want to plant food plots so a discer will be in order.
Now, here are a few things I think we want:
Diesel between20-25 HP
4X4
Boxblade
I would like to get a reliable hard-working tractor with a loader for around $5,000. It seems like the grey market tractors are the only ones in my price range but I have serious concerns about quality. From EVERYTHING I have read I do not want something refurbished in Viet Nam. What are my options and where do I buy a tractor refurbished here? I Live in north Texas. Everything on Craig's list seems to be from VN. I would GREATLY appreceiate any suggestion or ideas any and all could offer. 
This tractor green horn is out of his element!:tractorsm


----------

